# Center Channel Audio Drop Out



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

Denon AVR 987 connected to satellite HD-DVR via HDMI. Several weeks ago center channel (cc) audio began dropping out. Resetting (disconnecting then reconnecting) the HDMI cable at the HD-DVR HDMI input restored cc audio. Problem returned randomly. Each time a slight touch or reset of the HDMI cable again solved the problem. The problem occurred on multiple television channels. By accident, I discovered powering off entire AV system would restore cc audio. Problem continued so I swapped the HD-DVR HDMI cable with the DVD's HDMI cable (exact same expensive brand & model HDMI cable, (circa 2007). Problem continued so then thinking the problem was with satellite HD-DVR a brand new HD-DVR was installed today. Within 3 hours center channel audio dropped out. This time I reset the HDMI cable to the Denon AVR 987 input, cc audio returned. Note that during one occurrence the cc audio faded out whereas all other times the cc audio completely dropped out.

Now since I've used 2 HDMI cables and installed a brand new (latest model) satellite HD-DVR plus have continuously yet temporally restored cc audio by physically touching or resetting the HDMI cable I now worry that the problem is with the Denon AVR 987 (circa. 2007).

Note: Multiple speaker tests using the AVR's testing utility were normal.

What are your thoughts and recommendations regarding this perplexing issue?


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

louisp said:


> Now since I've used 2 HDMI cables and installed a brand new (latest model) satellite HD-DVR plus have continuously yet temporally restored cc audio by physically touching or resetting the HDMI cable I now worry that the problem is with the Denon AVR 987 (circa. 2007).
> 
> Note: Multiple speaker tests using the AVR's testing utility were normal.
> 
> What are your thoughts and recommendations regarding this perplexing issue?


It is possible that the AVR is at fault simply because it is the AVR that takes the stream from HDMI and decodes it into the separate channels. If HDMI does not sync, you get no signal, not just the CC dropping out. Is the AVR HDMI 1.3?


----------



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

Mark Techer said:


> It is possible that the AVR is at fault simply because it is the AVR that takes the stream from HDMI and decodes it into the separate channels. If HDMI does not sync, you get no signal, not just the CC dropping out. Is the AVR HDMI 1.3?


Thanks for your reply.

What then could cause only center channel to drop out? And, why would adjusting the HDMI bring it back? Seems if it was the speaker itself the HDMI could not solve the problem. Do you think both of the HDMI cables coul be worn out due to age?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

When you replaced the HDMI cable, did you replace it with a brand new HDMI cable? How old was the original DVR? I believe the AVR987 has HDMI 1.3a and there could be a potential problem with the DVR if the DVR were 1.4 and the cable only supports up to 1.3a or even 1.1. It is unlikely, but it is easier to go to the store and pick up a brand new 1.4 cable and test it. If the problem continues you could always return the cable and if it resolves it then it is much cheaper than a new receiver.


----------



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you both for your replies. The HDMI cable is 1.3. The prolem turned out to be in the aged 20-700 DTV HD-DVR.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am relieved to read you found the culprit to your problem. That is truly wonderful news.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

